
GHC's JavaScript Backend - fogus
http://vir.mskhug.ru/
======
tumult
Does anyone know what kind of performance you can get out of this? I love the
idea of a Haskell->JS compiler, but the YHC JS backend seemed petrifying in
terms of efficiency (even though it's cool as hell).

My current project uses Obj-J/Cappuccino extensively and it's working well for
me. For my next project I want to play with something else, so far I've looked
at:

st2js: nope, hate Squeak

scheme2js: works well but debugging is extremely painful, due to the specific
combination of unreadable JS output and that both the source and target
language are dynamic. also, I wouldn't use HOP at all, and the GUI/library
stuff seemed integrated with it.

Clamato: one to watch, though the last version I played with (when it appeared
on HN) made my browsers lag badly

ocamljs: haven't gotten to play with it yet, but this seemed promising. not
sure about how it handles partial evaluation/currying, though, it didn't seem
too sophisticated when i i looked at it. (let me know if I'm mistaken)

haXe: lots of the features I like, but I loathe C syntax for these kinds of
languages.

pyjamas: i like python but not when it's executing in an environment where i'd
normally get real lexical scoping and lambdas. :)

also there's obviously GWT, but c'mon, I want to have _fun_.

any others I'm missing?

~~~
gwern
For Haskell, there's also this: <http://hackage.haskell.org/package/jsmw> It's
_sort_ of like a JavaScript backend.

~~~
tumult
Cool, I actually like stuff like this :)

